# Possible Stallion To Buy, Confirmation Opinions Please!!



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't say a single thing about him with these photos, sorry. Ask the seller for some conformation shots of him. Will you be gelding him? What are you plans for him? What are his bloodlines?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's got a cute face, but that's really all I can say given the photos...

Breed? Age? Asking price? Like Endiku asked, what are your plans for him? Like I said, he's cute looking... but cute will only get you so far.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

No one can give you an opinion from those photos. Better ones with the horse standing square might help others give you advice. I like the colour and markings but I have no idea what breed he is from those photos. Shalom


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

You planning to keep a stallion?? Need better conformation pics,More info like Breed,pedigree,plans for him...
All I see from those pics is horse with nice color,that may make a cute gelding


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry...but this bugs me. Its confOrmation. Not confirmation. Your not confirming anything. Your looking at his form..."conFORMation"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeh... Totally agree CLAporte


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

My thinking when I read the title was that if you cannot differentiate between conformation and confirmation you probably are not ready for a stallion!! 

Moving past that, you need Better photos. What I can see is his neck is set a little low and is a bit ewed looking. He may be a bit tied in at the knee. Shoulder might be a bit steep and his croup may be a bit too flat. 

What is his pedigree and how old is he in these photos?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Oy, she didn't ask for spelling lesson. Elana, that would be like saying your not fit for horse ownership based on the capital B in the middle of you sentence. She made ONE spelling mistake and even put an ' in they're! It doesn't say "heyz yalls, can I getz an apinin on dis howsey. Hez soooooooo kute I want him to make tonzzzzz of babys!". Giminy crickets people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

^^^ ****!


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

How about - _if you post a picture of a stallion prospect without mentioning the breed, his breeding, your plans and without a conformation shot, you don't seem to have thought the purchase through and you're likely not ready for a stallion?
_
The OP is probably young and inexperienced. S/he came on here to learn. None of the posts were overly harsh.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Really need better photos. The only thing I see is he looks light in the back end. Is he QH? How old is he? Hopefully he will be a gelding. I like the looks of him...just not the hip...from what I can see.
My opinion on stallion prospects is if you need to ask what we think you don't know enough to be thinking about owning a stallion as a breeding animal (and I can't think of another reason to have one).


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Disregard


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Sorry...but this bugs me. Its confOrmation. Not confirmation. Your not confirming anything. Your looking at his form..."conFORMation"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Drove me nuts too.... until I realized the autocorrect changes it to confirmation and realized people may not always catch that.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Sorry...but this bugs me. *It's* confOrmation. Not confirmation. *You're* not confirming anything. *You're* looking at his form..."conFORMation"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fixed it for you. Don't you just _hate_ when you're trying to correct another person's spelling and grammar and make so many errors yourself?  :wink:

OP, can't tell anything from those photos. Nice color and appears to be cute, but other than that I have no opinion.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Fixed it for you. Don't you just _hate_ when you're trying to correct another person's spelling and grammar and make so many errors yourself?  :wink:
> 
> OP, can't tell anything from those photos. Nice color and appears to be cute, but other than that I have no opinion.


Like, Duh!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Fixed it for you. Don't you just _hate_ when you're trying to correct another person's spelling and grammar and make so many errors yourself?  :wink:
> 
> OP, can't tell anything from those photos. Nice color and appears to be cute, but other than that I have no opinion.


Aw, you beat me to it! I was going to say the same thing. My cell phone ALWAYS corrects conformation to confirmation and when I see it AFTER my post it drives me nuts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Agree!! Amazed at how degrading some people can be. At least the OP has manners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

Cute head, straight legged (As far as I can tell) nice coloring but with these action shots I can't really tell anything. Can you ask the owner to send you some conformation shots?? Is he registered? Breeding? What are your plans for him?


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, critiquing a stallion's conf*i*rmation isn't as bad as bre*a*ding the stallion. :wink:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lucky1inKy said:


> Agree!! Amazed at how degrading some people can be. At least the OP has manners.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think I was rude at all. I was explaining the difference is a very obvious manner. Emphasizing specific letters/words incase they did not understand the difference. I would never book a breeding to a stallion with an ad that has the word "confirmation" instead of "conformation" They are two totally different things and a well educated, responsible breeder is going to know the difference between the two and which word is going to be properly used in an ad...

...To each her own...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

The OP seems to have nothing more to say,has not posted since opening thread:-(


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Canterklutz said:


> Well, critiquing a stallion's conf*i*rmation isn't as bad as bre*a*ding the stallion. :wink:


Ooh, chicken fried stallion.. Yummy!  hahaha! 

He's really cute, OP. Better pictures would help though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

